# Democrats Lie About Job Creation, Create Fake Districts



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Democrats Lie About Job Creation, Create Fake Districts

By Douglas V. Gibbs

Surprised the Leftists got caught in a lie? I'm not. The Left is all about lies, deception, and forcing their agenda on you whether you like it or not (Just ask San Francisco Mayor Gavin Newsom). They can't win in the arena of ideas, so they resort to devious methods and strong arm tactics.

Case in point: ABC reported today that the Obama Administration's claim they created a bunch of jobs is not only faulty, but a blatant untruth.

The foul-up regarding the leftist claim of stimulus success of job creation by the Democrats is being sold as simply human error. Someone messed up, and the wrong information got put out.

If that was the truth, then the first question should be: And you want to trust these Administrative Geniuses with health care, Cap and Trade, and all of their other big government policies?

The lame-brain Democrats can't even make sure there is enough H1N1 Vaccines to go around after declaring a National Emergency (it's all about image and deception, remember), nor could they administer the tiny little Cash for Clunkers program properly.

I suppose it could be a case of a simple mistake if there were only a couple of isolated events. But, that is not what happened. District after district allegedly received money, and is listed by the Obama Administration as being a location of job creation. Problem is, the districts don't exist!

The list from ABC News is as follows:

Arizona's 15th congressional district: 30 jobs saved or created, $761,420 in federal stimulus spending.

There is no 15th district. Arizona only has eight districts.

There's no 86th congressional district in Arizona either, but the government's recovery.gov Web site says $34 million in stimulus money has been spent there.

In fact, Recovery.gov lists hundreds of millions spent and hundreds of jobs created in congressional districts that don't exist.

Oklahoma: $19 million in spending, 15 jobs created, in congressional districts that don't exist.

Iowa: $10.6 million spent, 39 jobs created, in non-existent districts.

Connecticut: 42nd district, 25 jobs created with zero stimulus dollars, but the district does not exist.

The list of spending and job creation in fictional congressional districts extends to U.S. territories as well.

U.S. Virgin Islands: $68.3 million spent, and 72.2 million spent in the 1st congressional district of the U.S. Virgin Islands.

$8.4 million spent and 40.3 jobs created in the 99th congressional district of the U.S. Virgin Islands.

$1.5 million spent and .3 jobs created in the 69th district and $35 million for 142 jobs in the 99th district of the Northern Mariana Islands.

$47.7 million spent and 291 jobs created in Puerto Rico's 99th congressional district.

None of these districts exist.

Just a simple mistake? Doubtful. As usual, the deception and lies of the Democrats run rampant, but this time, somebody checked up on them, and caught them red-handed, and now new lies of "human error" are being spun to cover up the other lies.

Lies on top of lies on top of lies on top of lies. Leftists are liars, and are willing to lie about anything to get their policies passed - because if you understood the reality of their policies, they would have never won the election. Obama won on lies by Democrats, by ACORN, and by the media.

Lies. Deception. Erroneous numbers. And these are the folks telling us that Obama is wildly popular according to "their" numbers, 47 million are without health care (that would be 1 in 6), 95% of Americans were going to get a tax cut (then they allowed Bush's tax cuts expire), and they are now trying to tell us that we are coming out of the recession (despite double digit unemployment, depressed consumer spending, and a shaky credit market). Remember, also, that these same folks proclaimed we were in a recession under Bush when the unemployment rate was under 5%, consumer spending was vibrant, and the credit market was still holding itself together. As for the the mortgage collapse, remember that the real estate market self-destructed largely as a result of liberal government intervention, and could have been averted in 2003/2004, but Barney Frank, Maxine Waters, Gregory Meeks, and the idiot liberal Democrat clan scoffed at the thought that Freddie and Fannie could fail - and then after the GSEs did failh, the Democrats promptly blamed its collapse on Bush and the GOP.

Socialists. Liars. Post-American Mentality.

Their deceptive tactics are catching up to them, and the American People are waking up to the lies and traitorous tactics of the liberal left.

As for all that stimulus money that went to fake districts, one wonders where the money really went. i think the stimulus is simply a slush fund for the Democrats to spend at will on whatever they wish. After all, isn't that what the Democrat voter base believes anyway? The stimulus money is just a part of Obama's Stash, right Leftists?

They won't admit the truth. In fact, when I offered to a leftist recently to listen to one of my radio programs so that he may receive an answer to his questions, he refused to. Why? Could it be because these people would rather continue to wallow in the lies, rather than be exposed to the truth?

I bet any liberal reader of this article won't watch the video's referenced below, either.

Truth and Conservatism is just too much for these anti-American socialists to handle.

-- Political Pistachio Conservative News and Commentary

Exclusive: Jobs 'Saved or Created' in Congressional Districts That Don't Exist - ABC News

Gavin Newsom: "Whether you like it or not" - You Tube

The True Origins of This Financial Crisis - Free Republic

Shocking Video Unearthed Democrats in their own words Covering up the Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac Scam that caused our Economic Crisis - You Tubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MGT_cSi7Rs

Obama Stash Video -


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Most of the liberals I know are intelligent people. The big problem is they are jealous of others beyond belief. They know the Obama administration is a bunch of liars, but they deny it. They would like socialism simply because the highly successful will not have any bigger home or vehicle, or camper, or boat, than they do. Socialism is shared misery. They will not have any more, but neither will anyone else, and they are satisfied with that. It's the "if they can't have it neither can anyone else" mentality. They don't love the poor, they hate what they perceive as the rich.

I personally know some that make tens of thousands a year more than I do. Still they can't stand it when I purchase something. It eats the snot out of them. They don't stop to think about their huge savings in the bank, they are jealous of anything anyone else has even when smaller. One fellow I know has a half dozen shotguns in the $1500 range, but went off the deep end when he found I spent $800 on a bow. Liberalism is a mental disorder. Hence my signature


> "Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy; its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery"


Perhaps it's time for me to drop my first signature line since we don't see R Y A N around anymore.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't find the link....but the other night on the news it stated a district (in new york or a new england state) got millions to help create jobs and all that money went towards grown bonus's and cost of living expenses to people employeed.....But previously reported was that 30% more jobs were created.....

All this stimulus is all artificial anyway.....once this money is gone....then what? We will need another stimulus with people having there hands out. :eyeroll:

Lets put it this way.....stimulus is like this.... A retail store owner buying back his own product. The owner is taking his profit to buy his own product then telling everyone his business is a success.......it is not. Because he is losing money. He has less money in his pocket than when he started.


----------

